# Aluminum with Carbon forks or Full Carbon Frame



## loucycle (May 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm looking to invest on a road bike and would like some feedback as to what will be a better choice between the two frames. I'm a mountain biker but would love to transition to the road bike. I'm a recreational rider that would probably ride between 30 - 50 miles per trip. I'm not a racer, just someone that would like a comfortable ride. Also if you can recommend a brand (been looking at Cannondales and Specialized recently).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Either are fine, also fine is the choice of specialized or Cannondale. I race on all carbon but train on alloy. If money is tight or no insurance then alloy may be a safer bet, depending on what your doing though. Generally Carbon can be damaged more easily in an impact than alloy.


----------



## glorth2 (Oct 7, 2009)

Go Carbon. You'll eventually wind up doing it anyway. Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

It all depends on how much you want to spend. I think its a lot more rewarding to get a frameset and build up a bike yourself, selecting the components you want and basically creating something of your own. I have ridden aluminum frame with aluminum fork for a long time, and like it just fine. I just got through building up this Quattro Assi E1 frameset which is aluminum with a carbon fork. The total build comes in at 16.5 lbs (even with shimano 105) and the ride is very smooth with the Spinergy Xaero Lites and the carbon fork, crank and seat post. Both brands youre looking at a great bikes, I just like the enjoyment of building something up and having something that no one else is going to be riding. Good luck to you.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

glorth2 said:


> Go Carbon. You'll eventually wind up doing it anyway. Measure twice, cut once.


Agreed +1


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

I have a Fuji Roubaix ACR 1.0 (Rival/Force) that is Aluminum with carbon stays. I added Easton carbon bars, seat post and American Classic wheels. It is a great ride and comes in at under 16.5 lbs. To get this on a carbon frame you will end up spending $4,000.00. Get an aluminum bike with all the bells and whistles and still save yourself $2,000.00. Unless you're a serious racer, save your cash!


----------



## jrafter (Jul 20, 2009)

i have a Sette Ximo Road frame with a a carbon pro-lite fork

the mech who built it said it came in under 18 lbs

rides nice but now im thinking of getting all carbon......but i only invested $200 on frame and fork.....and everything else can move to my new ride.

i would go for an alum frame and carbon fork and ride it till legs fall off.

i put all sram force on it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If you can afford it get the carbon. You'll like it better.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I have to say that if you are a fan of comfort, then carbon fiber is your friend. Carbon isn't as delicate as many believe. The ride quality is so much better than aluminum. If you were to say that ride comfort didn't matter, then I would recommend aluminum.


----------



## loucycle (May 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for the great tips. It looks like carbon is the way to go then..


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

loucycle said:


> Thanks to all for the great tips. It looks like carbon is the way to go then..


alloy/carbon hybrids (aluminum body, carbon stays and fork) are getting squeezed out of the market - carbon is getting less and less expensive, and there is less reason to get aluminum hybrids. Go for full carbon.

Having said that, I do own a aluminum/carbon stays&fork bike - used mostly for commuting, but also for some riding. It is definitely more buzzy and only a bit heavier, but very stiff and not too bad overall, so I wouldn't knock it down too much.
If price increase associated with full carbon is no object, definitely go for carbon.


----------



## haydeno (Apr 26, 2011)

Check the weight vs price difference, some light aluminum frames weight nearly the same as heavy carbon ones


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

loucycle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm looking to invest on a road bike and would like some feedback as to what will be a better choice between the two frames. I'm a mountain biker but would love to transition to the road bike. I'm a recreational rider that would probably ride between 30 - 50 miles per trip. I'm not a racer, just someone that would like a comfortable ride. Also if you can recommend a brand (been looking at Cannondales and Specialized recently).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Strange number of weird responses on this thread. I don’t understand why people are referring to weight so much when you asked about comfort. If you’re not going to be competitive and not out climbing hill after hill, weight is hardly a factor. 

Also, there are many aluminum bikes that are just as and even more comfortable than carbon. Remember that there are different grades of carbon and aluminum. Buy a lesser quality carbon frame, you’ll likely get a poorer ride. And even the carbon frames that are higher end have disadvantages over AL as well.

Moreover, comfort is more about things like geometry (as opposed to material) of the frame, wheels, and tire size. 

My suggestion is to not decide on a frame material based on the responses in this thread. Visit shops, take long test rides, do research, take more long test rides. Then decide, based on feel and fit.


----------



## TahoeTexan (Jul 14, 2011)

minutemaidman said:


> It all depends on how much you want to spend. I think its a lot more rewarding to get a frameset and build up a bike yourself, selecting the components you want and basically creating something of your own. I have ridden aluminum frame with aluminum fork for a long time, and like it just fine. I just got through building up this Quattro Assi E1 frameset which is aluminum with a carbon fork. The total build comes in at 16.5 lbs (even with shimano 105) and the ride is very smooth with the Spinergy Xaero Lites and the carbon fork, crank and seat post. Both brands youre looking at a great bikes, I just like the enjoyment of building something up and having something that no one else is going to be riding. Good luck to you.


Hope you don't mind me asking, what was your build cost?


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

TahoeTexan said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking, what was your build cost?


It is right between 1200 and 1300. Bought most items for the build from eBay or my LBS, except the frame. Some NOS stuff and some new but used things and the 105 levers, cassette, F&RD, and chain were new. And the seat was new.


----------



## Paulyester (Jul 19, 2011)

haydeno said:


> Check the weight vs price difference, some light aluminum frames weight nearly the same as heavy carbon ones


I've noticed that as well


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Have you thought about a steel road bike?


----------



## 3forcarter (Jul 6, 2011)

Definitely full carbon if $$ isn't an issue.


----------

